# Externe Soundkarte



## lintschi (15. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich mache Sprachaufnahmen und habe bisher mit einem USB-Mikro aufgenommen. Die waren aber nicht so besonders. Nebengeräusche, knacksen ...
Meine Freundin macht das mit einem Alesis io/2, ist mindestens genau tussig wie ich, hat das Ding angesteckt und funktionierte.

Also habe habe ich mir gestern auch eins gekauft. Na ja - und wie üblich, bei mir funktionierts nicht!

Ich habe die Software von der CD installiert und das Gerät scheint auch als betriebsfertig auf.
Seltsamerweise habe ich in den Lautstärke-Optionen kein line-in!
nur "wave" , "sw-synthesizier" und "cd-player"

Bei der Einstellung der Soundaufnahme sind die Buttons "Lautstärke" und "Erweitert" gesperrt.

Wenn ich in die Eigenschaften von USB-Audiogerät gehe, dann steht dort:
Treiber ist aktiviert und funktionsfähig
und
line-in-Funktion auf diesem Gerät verwenden. 

Wenn ich alles ganz laut aufdrehe, dann höre ich auch, was ich aufgenommen habe. Aber natürlich in schrecklicher Qualität.

Ich hab Windows XP
und einen Fujitsu Esprimo p2410
und ein extra dazugekauftes Mikrofon Shure PG 58

Grade mir passiert das immer, wo ich eine derartige technische Dreifach-Null bin. Oder natürlich vielleicht deshalb ... 
Auf jeden Fall bitte ich um Hilfe in deppensicherer Antwort 

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Juli 2007)

Mit welchem Programm versuchst du denn Aufzuzeichnen?


----------



## chmee (15. Juli 2007)

Schau bitte in Sound&Audiogeräte, ob alle Aufnahme/Wiedergabeeinstellungen auf
das USB-Gerät umgeschaltet sind.

mfg chmee


----------



## lintschi (15. Juli 2007)

@ DJ Teac
Ich mache sie mit Audacity, aber schon der Windows-Audiorecorder geht nicht besser.

@chmee
Ja, danke. Ist richtig eingestellt.


----------



## chmee (15. Juli 2007)

Habe mir gerade das Gerät angeschaut. Mit welchem Kabel gehst Du in das Alesis ?
Sind die Schalter auf Mic gestellt ? Gibt es denn einen aussagekräftigen LED-Ausschlag
auf dem Alesis ? Ist der Gainregler benutzt worden ? Hörst Du Dich auf dem Kopfhörerausgang (Der Monitormix muss dabei auf Direct stehen) ?

mfg chmee


----------



## lintschi (15. Juli 2007)

ich gehe mit einem usb-kabel hinein, das dabei war. und zwar direkt, nicht über hub.
die schalter sind auf mic gestellt.
der gainregler steht ganz rechts, also aufs größte.
es gibt einen kompletten led-ausschlag, wenn ich in das mikro BLASE, wenn ich spreche, ist er nur gering.
ich hab leider keinen kopfhörer da, den ich anschließen kann. die haben alle andere stecker. leider ... ich kauf mir morgen einen adapter.

danke!


----------

